# A Culebra among friends



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well sysrock (Bo) was showing off his BOTL skills this weekend and showed up at a herf with an Illusione Culebra to share with another lucky 2. Well that ended up being me and Bullybreed (Joe). The cigars smoked good, but didn't hold the ash very long. We are agreed it was good but not as good as their reg line of cigars. But come on does it get any better than this! Thanks Bo for sharing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Ahhh ... very toothy! he he Nice!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Great pics! Sharing a smoke is what it's all about!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sha-wing that's a cooll looking smoke!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice one.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome smoke!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great way to have a small herf among close BOTLs. Excellent choice, Bo!


----------



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

We stock them and sell quite a few.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Bullybreed's mustache is the best part of this thread......classic.


----------



## WOXOF (Apr 21, 2007)

Very cool. Great idea to bring the culebra.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very cool...love it when peeps get together. nice work.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That's really neat! Great herf smoke!


----------



## Sky (Feb 9, 2009)

interesting! I've never seen one of those before, then again, I am fairly new to the world of cigars.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

What a GREAT way to share the cigar experience...CULEBRA

Tom


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like a great time!!


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks great guys, culebras are cool!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great pics. thanks for sharing


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Now that is one cool looking smoke...can't wait to get my hand on one!


----------



## crazyhorse67 (Mar 18, 2008)

the only way to smoke a culebra, that's awesome. i love the way people freak out the first time they see one.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is one I made myself using 3 Oliva Serie V Lanceros, made one a barber poll and one a maduro.


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

Very interesting. Can't say I've ever seen that before. Always a pleasure to share some stogies with a few friends. 

Cheers! :beerchug:


----------

